# Rest in Peace JC VAUGHN



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

As Many of you know My Father in Law and I Were Very Close. We Fished, Hunted and just about Everything Else together for the Last 13 yrs. I called Him Dad to me He Was as much My Dad as my own Dad was when he was alive. He was 91 years old and active as ever worked everyday on some kind of project around the farm. Still drove to town, rode the 4 wheeler, tractor and Lawnmower. Loved helping me fix fence and do other projects around the place.

When He Died it Left a Huge Hole in my Heart and Life!

This Story Started on or about November 17th of 2017, As most of you know Dad Loved Deer Hunting and Trapping Coyotes more than just about anything. On the evening of the 17th he was hunting close to the House only a couple hundred yards away and shot a doe he couldn't find that evening. After a Sleepless night he got up before daylight got on the four wheeler and went to the woods and found the deer about daylight due to his age he couldn't get the deer out of the thicket so he went home and got what he needed and cut a trail in to the deer. he finally got a rope on the deer and got it to the house and while pulling under the skinning pole the hook on the pole snagged the rack on the 4 wheeler and pulled the light pole sized pole and skinning rack down on top of him. He was trapped under the pole for a while and finally worked his way out from under it. Nobody knew all of this was going on because He was not the type person to ask for help. I was away at School for my job and Lisa my wife was with me 200 miles away.

He tried to load the deer in the truck but was too weak after all the activity that morning, so he asked my 87 year old Mother in Law to help him Load it to get it to the processor. Together they could not get it Loaded, a neighbor just happened by and stopped to help them load it.

We got a phone call telling us All of This, He made out like he was fine. When we got home we went to check on him and his knees were so Swollen he couldn't walk. We Finally convinced him to go to the Dr. The Dr. Said he had aggravated the Arthritis in his knees.

Fast forward a few days We had an early Thanksgiving and he barely ate anything. Concerned he wasn't telling us everything we talked him in to going back to the Dr. On the way my wife hit a little pothole in the Road and he Grabbed his Stomach in Pain! NOT GOOD! They got to the Dr. and My Wife told the Dr and he immediately sent Dad to get an MRI and He had a Busted Intestine!

In the Meantime I am in the Field at the House on the Tractor and I get a Call He is at the Hospital and being Prepped for Emergency Surgery! I Flew to the house and to the hospital and he was already being Operated On!

Dad Suffered another Major surgery when the Surgical Wound Busted open and his intestines were hanging out when Physical Therapy Tried to help him Exercise!

With me Working the Way I do Lisa my Wife dealt with the Brunt of all of this. He was in the hospital for two Months Before Blood Clots moved from his Legs to his Lungs. The Dr Determined Dad Would Not Get Any Better than he was at the time of our meeting. We Brought him Home on Thursday and He Passed Away Saturday the 13th of January 2018, Surrounded By His Family Lying in His Own Bedroom.

I Guess my reason for Writing all of this Is in one way to explain my absence here of late.

But Also to Implore Each of You to Be Safe Out There! And for God's Sake Don't Be Afraid to Ask for Help and to Let Someone Know if You are Hurt, It May Just Save Your Life!

Richard


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Deborah and I send you, Lisa, and your family our deepest sympathies Richard. We've missed you here but we know you well enough to know where your priorities lie. Thank you for sharing your story, I hope it helped you to unburden your heart just a little. Feel free to tell us more about your relationship with him if you feel up to it.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your loss.

You are a blessed man, Richard, for having known such a man who's had such a positive influence on you. May your thoughts turn to those that bring smiles and the knowledge that he will forever be a part of who you are.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Richard my thoughts and prayers go out to you and all your family.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thoughts and prayer's sent also, thanks for sharing.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your loss...ReidRH.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Thoughts prayers and condolences for you and your family.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thoughts and prayer to your family. Sorry for your lost but grateful that you were able to spend that kind of time him and know that nothing can ever erase those memories.

:cowboy:

Rodney


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

my condolences to you and yours.

sounds like his was a life well lived!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* Sorry for your loss Richard --May God Bless your Family*

*skip*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear of the loss Richard. Thoughts and prayers going out to Lisa, you and the whole family.

Mike & Mary


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

This is JC Doing his thing At 91 yrs old not long ago


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's a great picture Richard!!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Guys Got a Lil Request We Buried my father in law on the 15th one week later my Mother in Law was put in the hospital with Double Pnuemonia! I am Offshore working and Lisa has Carried the Load for almost 3 months now! Her Moms hearts and Blood Pressure have Gone Haywire in the Last week and she is Freaking out. I know this is hard on Lisa but if yall don't mind she could use some Prayers. Thanks.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Done, Richard.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Done !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Prayers sent Richard.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

done and will do.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

thoughts and prayers from the Mile High


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* Prayer sent-----God bless your Family Richard*

*skip & sharon*


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

For her and you as well bud. In our hearts and prayers.

Rodney and family.


----------

